
Most Passports Used by Dubai Hit Squad Members Appear to Have Been Counterfeit - twism
http://blog.newsweek.com/blogs/declassified/archive/2010/02/24/most-passports-used-by-dubai-hit-squad-members-appear-to-have-been-counterfeit.aspx
======
tokenadult
I haven't read any detailed descriptions of what passport the assassination
victim used to enter Dubai, but I think there is no doubt that it wasn't a
passport in his real name. Is it really news that people who cross borders to
engage in illegal activity tend not to use the names on their birth
certificates as they cross those borders?

